
Retail Chains Abandon Manhattan: ‘It’s Unsustainable’ - mgav
https://www.nytimes.com/2020/08/11/nyregion/nyc-economy-chain-stores.html
======
mgav
"...For four months, the Victoria’s Secret flagship store at Herald Square in
Manhattan has been closed and not paying its $937,000 MONTHLY rent. “It will
be years before retail has even a chance of returning to New York City in its
pre-Covid form,” the retailer’s parent company recently told its landlord in a
legal document..."

